# Wanted: Bike trailer for 2 kids!



## mosschops2 (22 Oct 2007)

I know these are also available on ebay etc etc, but thought I'd look here also!

I live in Nottingham, do have links here and there, if anyone has one for sale, or taking up too much room in the garage, please pm me!

Many thanks!

Mosschops2


----------



## mosschops2 (30 Oct 2007)

Bought one off ebay.... 20 quid plus 20 postage.

I'll not be going around holding my breath, but looks "ok".

Not that I've got a frigging bike to put it on at this late stage in the game however.............


----------



## tneupert (24 Oct 2008)

*still looking for trailer?*

Hi, I have a u-plus-2 for sale in York, if you would consider a great trailer bike solution rather than child trailer. Suitable for roughly 3 to 9 years, depending on size and co-ordination skills of the child.
Does this sound right for you?

Tatjana


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Oct 2008)

So, did you get to keep the kids too?


----------

